# Big Ohio Channel Cats



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I've had a 20-pounder and a 19-pounder reeled-in recently. And a handful of others in the mid to upper teens.
The catch-rate has been hit-n-miss recently. But Lake Erie's Sandusky Bay still kicks out some giants. 
I use a basic Carolina Rig: Venom Lures braid / 1oz. slip sinker / 3/0 barrel swivel / monofilament leader / 3/0 circle hook. I use shrimp and/or cut-bait for bait.
Be safe out their folks.
And Good Luck!


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice Channel Cats indeed!


----------

